# Thatdarncat Presents: The Five Kingdoms



## Char (Mar 17, 2002)

This post reserved for setting information.


----------



## Char (Mar 17, 2002)

This post reserved for PC bios


----------



## Char (Mar 17, 2002)

This post reserved for session one (Coming in a minute)


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 17, 2002)

/me smacks his head, just now remembering that Char's PC has his own login now... 

MODS PLEASE DELETE THIS

*sigh*


----------

